
The end of social networks as we know them? - ChawarMarc
https://medium.com/@marc_atallah/we-messed-up-everything-and-its-great-adb482227faf
======
etix
I don't think Facebook can survive ten more years without deep changes.
Facebook needs your data to survive but they don't bring much value to their
users anymore, some people are leaving but many are just getting passive and
don't post anymore. This is probably the end of an era and Facebook recent
missteps are probably the nail in the coffin.

